# Voopoo DRAG Nano Pod - Review by Stompie



## StompieZA (7/5/19)

Hozit guys, So I started seeing the posts of this new pod from Voopoo recently all over on their social media and was sent one by Voopoo to review, Sliding the box open I was surprised with the size of this little monster! It really does look like a toy or a keychain and not an actual vape! So lets start with this review!

*Item Name :* DRAG Nano Pod
*Manufacturer:* @VOOPOO
*Website: https:* www.voopoo.com
*Cost:* Still to be launched in SA

_****DISCLAIMER**** This device was supplied to me by @VOOPOO for the purpose of reviewing the product for them and providing my personal feedback and opinion of this device._






















*What’s inside the box you ask?*

_Drag Nano Pod Device_
_USB Cable_
_1x Pod Cartridge (1.8 Ohm)_
_GENE.Pod Card_
_User Manual_
_Warranty Card_
_Chain Necklace (*Only Fans Version)_

*Technical specifications are also important, so here they are:*

_Dimensions: 54.5 x 35 x 11 mm _
_Weight: 55 grams_
_Battery: Built-In 750mAh_
_Max Power: 177 Watts_
*Device Specifications:*

_Material Used : Zinc Alloy & Aluminum Alloy_
_Power Range : Non-Changeable but would assume output is 12watt_
_Voltage Output: 3.2-4.2V_
_Quiescent Current: <15uA_
_Resistance: 1.8 Ohm_
_Charge Voltage: 5V/0.5Amp_
*So, what do I think about this device? Good question!

Looks*

As mentioned in the top of this review, I was truly blown away by the size of this small little pod device that looks like a DRAG2 which was shrunken to less than half the size and width. You don’t feel this pod in your pocket as its thin as hell and I would suggest everyone to get the Fans kit that includes the nice shiny silver chain so that you don’t misplace this one!

*Vaping?*

I filled the pod up and battled with the pod and couldn’t get it filled up to the brim. Being only a 1ml pod, I wanted to get as much in there possible. I closed the bottom part and gave the pod a couple of pulls to get the coil all saturated and popped her into the device. Once I started vaping, I immediately notices or heard that this pod is firing at a super strong rate, Im sure this pod is going at around 20watt cause you can hear it firing much louder than other pods.

The device itself does not have any power settings and only has a battery LED indicator which will be green if the battery life is 60% or more, Blue if lower than 60% down to 20% and then will turn Red if battery life is below 20%. According to Voopoo, the Gene.pod chip will manage the power and will provide the same kick until the battery is flat compared to other pods that will provide less flavour as the battery starts to die and I can agree with this, it just keeps going!







*Flavour on this device*

When I compare the flavour of this pod with other devices, I will say that its up there with most of them, but my personal opinion is that it could have been better. Using the same Choc Mint Nic salt juice I use in all my other pods; I feel that flavour isn’t as in your face and sweet as the others. Flavor seems slightly muted unless i stuffed up the pod and is not as sweet as pods with CCell coils I have used. I tried a 50/50 and 60/40 Nicsalt juice at 12mg and there wasnt much improvement. 

Let’s get down to the nitty gritty! The want to hears and the not’s!

*Size, its tiny!!
*
Compared next to the Vaporesso Zero
*

*

*My Pro's*

_Comfortable to hold and easy to use with no button or settings_
_Super Small & Light weight @ only 55grams_
_Looks great with the mirror finish_
_Different Resin colour options _
_Super-fast firing as soon as you inhale_
_Powerful GENE.POD Chip_
_Hits hard for a pod device, harder than the Zero, Aurora Play and Vladdin_
_Great battery life, used mine almost 2 and half days before the battery went from green to blue._
*My Cons's*


_No power settings which some might not like._
_The pods are a mission to fill and will spill cause its only got one hole so the air cannot escape causing liquid to push back. _
_Only one pod included, 2 would have been much better._
_Pod flavour could have been better, i rate it at a 6 out of 10_
*My Verdict???*

It’s a cute little pod and I like it due to its size and looks. Flavour is good but I think it could have been a little better, but this is a pod and one can’t expect RTA flavour from any pod devises, so my feedback is an side by side comparison with other pods I have in my collection. For someone that needs that stealthy nic hit, this is perfect and offers great pod life and battery life.

*Would I buy one with my own hard-earned cash? *Its a maybe, it works great out and about and looks great...but i would probably just buy it for its cuteness.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/19)

Nice review @StompieZA 

I just noticed yesterday that when I popped in the pod coil after refilling, it flashed green once to indicate that it's working.

As for stealth vaping, you can't vape it on the plane as there's a bit of vapor coming out of your mouth and will trigger the fire alarms. You need shorter puffs to go into stealth mode.

I vote this for a good battery life, still vaping on mine since Friday.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (7/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Nice review @StompieZA
> 
> I just noticed yesterday that when I popped in the pod coil after refilling, it flashed green once to indicate that it's working.
> 
> ...



Well i vaped it yesterday at my desk and holding it in for a couple of second sees almost no vapour come out but yeah this can chuck some decent clouds depending on how you draw it.

Batterylife is awesome i do agree, just keeps going and going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/19)

StompieZA said:


> Well i vaped it yesterday at my desk and holding it in for a couple of second sees almost no vapour come out but yeah this can chuck some decent clouds depending on how you draw it.


Yeah take longer puffs and you'll see more clouds  Just don't let anyone see you do that, tell them it's your computer

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## StompieZA (7/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah take longer puffs and you'll see more clouds  Just don't let anyone see you do that, tell them it's your computer



With the size of this little thing, i doubt anyone will even notice anything in your hand hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

